# Oct 10



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

Hit the Destin pass at 9:00 with Lee and Andrew. Thebait boat had called it a day due to the red tide. Decided to just stick with frozen mackerel. Headed straight out to the Ozark. Saw plenty of dead fish from the red tide.

Dropped on the Ozark with frozen bait and butterfly jig. Caught 1 blackfin tuna on the bottom that was over 20lbs (frozen bait). Caught a bonita on a flat line (frozen bait). Caught another bonita on the butterfly jig. I put the jig up and dropped a frozen. It got to the bottom and I felt a tug, then it let go, then it hit gain, flet kinda wierd, then a white marlin jumps right next to the boat. Lee starts yelling reel, reel. I start reeling and running to the front of the boat. She jumps 4 or 5 times, then you hear the line "snamp". Shes gone. Fun while it lasted.

Decided to anchor. Got a pretty good drop, but abviously not good enough because we stopped catching fish. We did manage to boat 2 nice mingos (1 on the butterfly)

Decided to pick up and troll to another spot closer to home. Picked up another blackfin tuna. We saw balckfins or bonita or something all over the place, hundredsof them. While chasing them something toothy hits a rubber skirted ballyhoo and makes quick work of the 300lb mono.

Pick up and drop on several spots on the way home with not much success. I don't know where all the snapper went. I can't find them.

Will post pictures when Andrew sends them.


----------



## anorwood (Oct 8, 2007)

Man we never hook white marlin bottom fishing on frozen boston mackerel when you take me. No fair.



Austin Powers:moon


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report. Quite an interesting story.Never know what your going to catch out there.Not familiar with the Ozark, how far offshore is it and what depth?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Lucky Dawg for the report! We are going to go out there tomorrow since you said you caught some nice fish. For the guy that was asking -> Last time we were out there, the Ozark was about 30 miles out ofDestinand in about 300' of water... if I am wrong, I apologize, it's been a few months...


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

You are right on. It is 27.5 miles south of theDestin pass.

It sit in 300-315 ft of water.

Did not catch a single snapper our there.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report,The Marlin hitting a dead bait on the bottom isjust too cool. I haven't ever even thought about that happening. It just goes to show you that you never know what youare going to see in the Gulf.


----------

